# finish antibiotics early



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Every single time I get antibiotics it is always a longer dose than before. My first one was a week, then 2 weeks... then 3... my latest one is 4 weeks. We have been taking it for about 2 weeks now. The bumps on GSD stomach went away during the first few days. I just don't think the antibiotics are helping. I'm really thinking that they are doing more harm to her development as a puppy. 

I want to put her on something to get her bacteria back into place. Been feeding her Fortiflora for about a week and it has been slowly improving the stool. At least I think this is what is doing it. Anything bad about using Fortiflora? Would probably work much better if I stopped the antibiotics altogether.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Long term antibiotic use is very trying on a dogs system and really screws with their internal flora. Giving her probiotics is good but finding the real problem is what is needed.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Why is your dog on anti biotics? What are his symptoms? What is he fed? Antibiotics long term tend to cause more problems than they solve most times.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I see from another post you stated your looking into a raw diet and if I were you, and I was YOU with the issues you are having I would definitely look into it for the health of your dog.


----------

